# New ATI drivers released!

## poormanscomputer

I don't have an ATI card...yet...but all you Radeon users, please post your feedback. I've heard of good framerates in UT2003/4 with these.

3.11.1 ATI Linux Drivers

Release Notes

I sent them an e-mail not too long ago about their support in linux, saying they should spend more moeny on R&D testing in Linux, because they were losing money to Nvidia. Maybe it got through. Probably not the full reason anyway.

Benchmarks would be appreciated!!!

Thanks,

poorman

----------

## d4rk74m4

From what I hear the framerate in a few things has risen.  I don't actually have ut2k4 to test with but from what I've seen so far ATI have just added new chipid's for a couple of cards, and fixed a few small problems.

I've been having proplems with multi-threaded glx apps segfaulting, they work fine on my old nvidia card.

Anyway, just my $0.20

----------

## Jinidog

After installing this RPM - Package I had 30 percent less performance than with the 3.09-r1 on a Radeon 9600XT.

----------

## R!tman

Why isn't it in portage yet? I mean, it's a binary...

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

 *Jinidog wrote:*   

> After installing this RPM - Package I had 30 percent less performance than with the 3.09-r1 on a Radeon 9600XT.

 

?? Most people report performance about that of the 3.2.8 drivers, which were loads faster than 3.9.0

----------

## Anarcho

Hi all!

I just installed this driver.

At first I tested glxgears: With the 3.9 I had ~3200 and now I have only ~2200

But then I also wanted to test UT2004 and there I must say it's quite a lot faster.

Not perfect but getting the right way!!

----------

## nazgum

can I ask how you guys got this installed?  :Smile: 

I tried to install it with the rpm and it complained about a bunch of dependancies missing, and I tried to convert the rpm to a targz and then putting those files in the right spot and that wouldn't work either  :Smile: 

----------

## Cinder6

Are these i686-only, or can I get some x86_64 drivers?

----------

## iplayfast

On a 9200SE (which is a low end variation) the framerate for glxgears is

3632 frames in 5.0 seconds = 726.400 FPS

3783 frames in 5.0 seconds = 756.600 FPS

3784 frames in 5.0 seconds = 756.800 FPS

3783 frames in 5.0 seconds = 756.600 FPS

3642 frames in 5.0 seconds = 728.400 FPS

3704 frames in 5.0 seconds = 740.800 FPS

3767 frames in 5.0 seconds = 753.400 FPS

3786 frames in 5.0 seconds = 757.200 FPS

Which is about 100 FPS faster then it used to be.  Interestingly if I tab an application in front of the window the frame rate climbs to a respectable 1700 FPS. Of course you can't actually see it though.....

----------

## iplayfast

 *nazgum wrote:*   

> can I ask how you guys got this installed? 
> 
> 

 

I looked in bugzilla and someone there had a feature request for the new drivers and explaining how to do it. (Basically you are using an old emerge and revamping it) It's quite easy but I'll leave you to look it up yourself.

----------

## d4rk74m4

I installed by ...

```

cd /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers

cp ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1.ebuild ati-drivers-3.11.1.ebuild

vi ati-drivers-3.11.1.ebuild (delete the epatch lines)

cp <wherever rpm is> /usr/portage/distfiles

ebuild ./ati-drivers-3.11.1.ebuild digest

emerge ati-drivers

```

of course, I should've put the modified ebuild into my overlay but oh well, it'll be in portage for real soon.

On the performance, people have been reporting better real-world fps, but have a huge drop in performance with the synthetic benchies.  There's a fair few posts over on the rage3d forums about this if any ATI users are curious.

Also, the drivers are (still) only for x86, no amd64 yet

----------

## Cinder6

grr

----------

## Andy Crook

Finally!!!

These are the first good drivers released this year.

I was still using 3.2.8 because of annoying driver bug when playing Q3.

Now it's gone.

But it looks like fps in Q3 are a bit lower with 3.11.1 ( comparing to 3.2.8 ) on my R9600.

----------

## Komunjara

Glxgears is not a good benchmark for driver performance.  It is far better to see how games behave with each driver itteration.

----------

## iplayfast

 *Komunjara wrote:*   

> Glxgears is not a good benchmark for driver performance.  It is far better to see how games behave with each driver itteration.

 

glxgears is commonly used as a benchmark, because if you've got opengl, then you've got glxgears.  Although games do give a better idea, cause ya know, Railroad Tycoon gives me 60 fps now (just joking).

----------

